# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Skerdilaid Llagami - deshmor i kombit

## dodoni

Po vjen deshmori i kombit  
E Hene, 30 Tetor 2006 
Nga Ylli Polovina 

Do te kete keto dite ne Shqiperi, saktesisht diten e marte, me 31 tetor, nje ardhje. Do te vije nje deshmor. Quhet Skerdilaid Llagami. Tiranas qe prej tre shekujsh, pasardhes i nje stergjyshi te tij me emrin Moci, i cili pasi dogji ne Gryke te Rugoves, ne Kosove, postkomanden osmane dhe vrau komandantin e saj serb, mori rrugen e refugjatit dhe u vendos ne thellesi te tokave shqiptare. Zgjodhi Tiranen, duke i dhene qytetit e kombit te tij vetem gjate shekullit te shkuar dy pasardhes te shquar per memedhetari, Myslim dhe Fiqiri Llagamin. Kurse ai, sternipi i vitit dymije, po rikthehet tani ne Tirane. Iku vullnetar ne Kosove ne qershor te vitit 1998 per te luftuar ne mbrojtje te bashkekombasve te tij. Komandant batalioni e njesish speciale ai mori pjese edhe ne konfrontimin ushtarak ne Luginen e Presheves si edhe me pas ne Maqedoni. Me 1 korrik 2001 ra ne nje prite te pabese ne Bogovi. E kishte emrin e luftes Shpendi. Shoku i tij me emrin e luftes Mesuesi i mori trupin dhe mes rreziqeve nga lugina e Bogovise e mbarti deri ne majen e nje mali te larte e te ashper, ne fshatin e vogel Selcke e Keqe. Aty banoret e kishin dashur perhere si djalin e tyre Skerdilaidin. I varrosur ne oborrin e xhamise ne ate maje mali ai ishte edhe i mbrojtur nga cdo operacion qe grupe te vecanta armike mund te kryenin per ta rrembyer. 

Por nuk eshte jeta e tridhjete e dy vjecarit Skerdilaid Llagami ajo qe me se pari duam te kumtojme. Dicka prej saj mund te gjeni ne vellimin poetik me titull Krahet e Shpendit, botuar ne Tetove gjate vitit 2005, si edhe ne nje ribotim me te plotesuar nje muaj me pare. Autor i ketij libri eshte i ati, Bardhyli. 

Ngjarja e vecante eshte se Skerdilaid Llagami po vjen. Kaloi pese vite ne majen e malit i ruajtur dhe i nderuar nga te gjithe shqiptaret e Maqedonise. E konsiderojne deshmor te kombit dhe si deshmor kombi po hyn ne token e shtetit te tij. Per te dritesuar permasen e tij kombetare me 30 tetor ceremonia e nderimit dhe e rivarrimit ne atdheun e tij do te nise nga Tetova dhe do te mbyllet te nesermen ne Tirane. Nuk do te mungojne ne kete ngjarje jo vetem politikane dhe qeverises shqiptare ne Maqedoni, por edhe funksionare te larte shteterore dhe partiake edhe te vendit tone. Nga Tirana zyrtare eshte ceremonia e pare e ketyre dimensioneve dukshmerie dhe kuraje shtetare. Sepse, duhet ta pranojme, nuk ka qene asnjehere kaq i thjeshte vleresimi publik i atyre vullnetareve shqiptare qe kapercyen kufirin dhe shkuan te marrin pjese ne veprime luftarake kunder paramilitareve, policise dhe me pas ushtrise serbe. Jane njemije hallka dhe gracka ligjesh te shkruara e te pashkruara marredheniesh nderkombetare qe duhen patur parasysh. Duke filluar nga fakti se vullnetaret nuk i nisi shteti shqiptar, por iken vete. Ndonjehere ky shtet e bente nje sy te verber, por nuk mbarojne edhe deshmite kur segmente te tera te tij u kane krijuar pengesa apo edhe i kane braktisur kur pas lufte kane rihyre ne atdheun e tyre. Ne hallkat e grackat qe mund ta ngarkonin me pergjegjesi apo fajesonin nderkombetarisht Tiranen zyrtare ishte edhe interpretimi i gjestit te vullnetareve si nderhyrje ne punet e brendshme te nje vendi tjeter. 

Ka qene nje kohe kur nderhyrje ne punet e brendshme te Jugosllavise se vitit 1999 beri edhe vete bashkesia nderkombetare me krahun e saj te fuqishem ushtarak, NATO-n. Sidoqofte ajo qe ka ndodhur me vullnetaret e Shqiperise per ne Kosove, ne Lugine te Presheves dhe ne Maqedoni, here hall i vertete, here pergjegjesi reale dhe here vetem kompleks faji, u ka lene mangut jo pak vleresime te merituara. Ata lane familjet e tyre ne nje vend te lire dhe shkuan te luftonin me arme e nje pjese edhe te jepnin jeten pertej kufijve shteterore, vec gjithnje ne troje ku masivisht flitej shqip. 

Skerdilaid Llagami, i shoqeruar nga nje skorte ushtarake e shtetit shqiptar, po vjen mbase edhe per te rrezuar perfundimisht nje te shkuar kontradiktore te Tiranes zyrtare per keta vullnetare. Ajo qe do te ndodhi me 30 dhe 31 tetor perben nje akt qe mund te konsiderohet me shume se nje ceremoni rivarrimi. Eshte nje reflektim dhe vetanalize, gjetje dhe marrje e nje qendrimi te qarte e me pas te palekundshem. Vullnetaret shqiptare qe shkuan e luftuan me arme ne dore nuk ishin mercenare. Me se pari sepse brenda kombit nuk ka te tille, mercenaret luftojne jashte shteteve dhe kombeve te tyre. Se dyti sepse vullnetaret shqiptare ishin aleate te NATO-s. Se treti sepse nuk destabilizuan nje regjim demokratik apo minuan nje situate te qete e paqesore. Demokraci dhe paqe nuk kishte jo vetem ne Kosove, por as ne Serbi. Vullnetaret shqiptare shkuan te mbronin bashkekombasit e tyre nga nje perdhune qe rrenqethi e kishte kunder gjithe boten, por edhe per te rrezuar nje diktator. Madje Sllobodan Milloshevici, jo vetem ishte diktatori i fundit i kontinentit, por perfaqesonte edhe nje gjakatar. Nuk e kane quajtur ate kasap i Ballkanit shqiptaret, por qyteterimi perendimor. 

Ndoshta ishin te nevojshme kaq vite sa shkuan (gati tete) per te kuptuar se vullnetaret shqiptare ne radhet e UCK-se kane qene, jo vetem nder djemte me te mire qe ka patur vendi yne, por edhe nga me demokratet ne pikepamjet e tyre politike dhe etnike. Disa vertet e kishin nje enderr: ate te bashkimit te Shqiperise, Kosoves dhe te trojeve te tjera me shumice shqiptare ne nje shtet te vetem. Ishte ky nje projekt njeshekullor, i blatuar me sakrifica dhe gjak, por qe ne castin kur kuptuan se per Ballkanin ishte me e mira qe lufta me arme te mos delte kurre nga permasat e nje konflikti lokal, kete gje ata e kryen me nje disipline e devotshmeri shembullore. Lufta me arme qe bene ne radhet e UCK-se vullnetaret nga Shqiperia perkrah NATO-s pas clirimit te Kosoves ka qene vetem presing. Si e tille ajo u perdor ne Luginen e Presheves dhe ne Maqedoni. Lugina nuk iu shkeput Serbise, mbeti me te, u fituan vetem disa te drejta qe mungonin. Ne Maqedoni e quajtura pushka e mencur e Ali Ahmetit po ashtu funksionoi si nje menyre e forte presioni per te fituar te drejtat e neperkembura. Atje nuk shkoi kurre arma deri tek prishja e qendrueshmerise se shtetit. Perkundrazi u vertetua edhe njehere tjeter se nuk ka roje me te mire te Maqedonise, bashke me sllavet dhe pakicat, se shqiptaret. 

Kur bashkesia nderkombetare u tha vullnetareve tane se ishte koha te dorezonin armet, e bene kete veprim me nje rregull dhe bindje te jashtezakonshme. Kur po ashtu bashkesia nderkombetare orientoi se shoqeria e re pas renies se diktatorit Milloshevic do te ishte pluraliste dhe mbi te gjitha ne respekt te plote te te gjitha te drejtave te pakices serbe, u mobilizuan ta vinin ne jete kete realitet. Tashme ka vite qe Serbia e nderton jeten e saj ne nje sistem demokratik dhe te gjithe shqiptaret e urojne me zemer mbrodhesimin e ketij vendi fqinj e qe duam ta kemi perhere mik. Kosova bashke me vullnetaret tane i ndihmuan serbet duke pershpejtuar heqjen qafe te Sllobodan Milloshevicit. Hija e tij nuk u hoq vetem ne Prishtine, por edhe ne Beograd. Tani vullnetaret shqiptare qe kane mbetur gjalle orientohen nga standardet e Bashkimit Evropian dhe asnje projekt apo deshire e tyre, asnje aspirate per vetevendosje, nuk ka synim te prishe te ardhmen e Serbise. Kjo do te kuptohet shpejt edhe me qarte se me pare. 

Ka pafundesisht arsye per te mos patur asnje kompleks faji apo cenim te rregullave te bashkejeteses nderkombetare ne rast se fillojme hapet te vleresojme e nderojme ata qe luftuan me arme ne dore per te fituar lirine e bashkekombasve te tyre. Ajo qe do te ndodhe me 30 dhe 31 tetor konfirmon me ne fund se kjo ore e shenjte ka ardhur. Pas epopese se luftes clirimtare kunder pushtuesve fashiste disa dekada me pare ajo e realizuar nga UCK pak vite te shkuara eshte epopeja e dyte. Madje kjo e fundit do te jete edhe me me fat, sepse sakrificat e luftes se pare i kompromentoi regjimi realkomunist, te se dytes i ruan te panjollosura koha e bashkimit me familjen evropiane. 

Skerdilaid Llagami po vjen. Po rihyn ne Shqiperi si deshmor i kombit. Kur zevendeskryeministri Namik Dokle me 7 korrikut 2004 e shpalli Deshmor i Atdheut ligjet nuk kishin e nuk kane akoma ndonje nen per Deshmoret e Kombit. Ajo qe po ben qeveria aktuale eshte nje hap e nje shprese me tej se nje status i tille mund te ekzistoje. 

Nese gjen rastin dikush dhe e konsideron kete gje shkelje te ndonje te konvente globale, atehere le te jete shembulli i vecante i vullnetarit shqiptar nje shtyse per ta korrigjuar e plotesuar ate. Pune e ngaterruar? Aspak, thjesht mund te jete pune e gjate ne kohe. Vullnetaret shqiptare ne UCK ishin mirefilli paqeruajtes. Mund ta vertetojme e rivertetojme kete gje. Ishin PAQERUAJTES. 

Marre nga www.korrieri.com

----------

